# How to manipulate vBulletin forums as an admin!



## PJK (Jun 13, 2005)

Hello,
I run a forum and it is this:
Powered by: vBulletin Version 3.0.3
Copyright ©2000 - 2005, Jelsoft Enterprises Ltd. 

Is there anyplace I can find a guide on how to use the admin tools, etc. I notice on this forum at the navigation bar you have these:
Home User CP FAQ New Posts Search Quick Links Log Out 

How do I change what to put up there and what is on the drop-down lists? How do I make "sub-forums", so the forum list isnt so long? Thanks
Pat


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

http://vbulletin.org


----------



## PJK (Jun 13, 2005)

LoL, sorry about that, I found that site about 5 seconds after I posted this. Thanks
Pat


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

No problem
I think a lot of this site's template is custom though, the dropdown menus are just some DHTML/Javascript though, so you can View Source to find out more about them.


----------



## PJK (Jun 13, 2005)

For any admins here, when you go to admin CP, what do you see? I am not sure if I have all administrative rights for my forum, this is why I am asking. Here is what I see:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v113/pjkcards/aaaa1111.jpg

Is this what I suppose to see? If so, how do I change the navigation bar?
Pat


----------



## CoasterFreak (Aug 22, 2003)

It looks like your missing alot of options. Then again I have v3.0.7.


----------



## PJK (Jun 13, 2005)

How do you make "sub-forums"?


----------



## PJK (Jun 13, 2005)

Do you know if I upgrade from 3.0.3 to 3.0.7, will the forums and everything remain up and will anything change with the members? Thanks


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Everything should upgrade properly.
Always have a backup of the database, just in case.


----------



## PJK (Jun 13, 2005)

when i do a backup of the database, does it have any downtime on the forums? how exactly do i do a backup?


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

You would just make an "SQL Dump" of the database.
Do you have cPanel or phpMyAdmin by any chance?


----------



## PJK (Jun 13, 2005)

Hello,
I am not sure what any of that is. I have all the powers to my forum, but unfortunately, I cant post on the vB site until I get my customer number and password from my webmaster who set it up. That is why I am asking here for specific directions. As far as the upgrade, I am not too worried about it. How do I edit the navigation bar and drop-down lists, and how do i *** sub-forums to my forums? Thanks
Pat


----------



## PJK (Jun 13, 2005)

the *** suppose to be "add". i must have made a mistake.


----------



## PJK (Jun 13, 2005)

Alright, on side of that, I came upon this screen by going to vB options, then clicking on site name/url/contact details, and then clicking edit settings:
http://img329.imageshack.us/img329/8338/scrrenhot5td.jpg

If I change that address, is that the new link to the forums? That seems way too easy, so I assume something is wrong, thanks
Pat


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

I don't think vBulletin has a built-in backup function. Ask your webmaster if you can get access to cPanel or phpMyAdmin (if the server has these.)
If not, get phpMyAdmin installed. Its not very hard to do, and its a lot easier to administrate your database this way.

For the navigation bar:
Admin CP >>Styles & Templates>>Style Manager>>Navigation/Breadcrumb Templates
Find where you want to add it in the menu. Insert a line like this

```
##########################
```
For subforums:
Admin CP>>Forums & Moderators>>Add New Forum>>Parent Forum

Just so you know, I found everything I've posted in this thread by spending 5 minutes on Google. I have never used vBulletin before, don't have a copy of it, and I don't have a password for vBulletin.org either.

Cde removed as per Brendans request.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

PJK said:


> Alright, on side of that, I came upon this screen by going to vB options, then clicking on site name/url/contact details, and then clicking edit settings:
> http://img329.imageshack.us/img329/8338/scrrenhot5td.jpg
> 
> If I change that address, is that the new link to the forums? That seems way too easy, so I assume something is wrong, thanks
> Pat


No, that is just the link to where the forums actually are. You move the site to a new address, THEN update those settings.


----------



## PJK (Jun 13, 2005)

OK, thanks.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

welcome


----------



## PJK (Jun 13, 2005)

As far as the navigation bar, under style manage I dont have "Navigation/Breadcrumb Templates". And as far as subforums.... i am pretty sure that is not a sunform. When I say subforum, I mean it will have a forum like:
Baseball

Then in the same "forum", it will say "Subforums: Trade / Buy / Sell"

etc.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

You're running vB 3.0.4 aren't you? If you go in Style Manager, there is an option to Edit Templates. The one you want to edit is "navbar", its found under Navigation/Breadcrumb templates.

I am very sure thats a subforum. Just set parent forum to the one you want to be its parent, it will become a child of that parent forum.


----------



## PJK (Jun 13, 2005)

I am running vB 3.0.3.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Ok. Are you saying "Navigation/Breadcrumb" templates is not there after you choose Edit Templates?
Can you post a screenshot?


----------



## PJK (Jun 13, 2005)

Ah, I see it now. On your last directions, I didnt see the "edit templates", but I see it. Thanks. Here is the code under the navbar>edit, let me know where I paste the code to add a page and what not. I can see part of the code you gave me, but it looks a bit like javascript, which I am decent at, thanks again:
-------------------



> <if condition="is_array($navbits)">
> 
> .php?$session[sessionurl]]$vboptions[bbtitle] $navbits[breadcrumb] *$navbits[lastelement]* 
> <else />
> ...


-------------------------


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

```
<if condition="$show['member']">
<td class="vbmenu_control"><a href="usercp.php?$session[sessionurl]">$vbphrase[user_cp]</a></td>
</if>
<if condition="$show['registerbutton']">
<td class="vbmenu_control"><a href="register.php?$session[sessionurl]">$vbphrase[register]</a></td>
</if>
<td class="vbmenu_control"><a href="faq.php?$session[sessionurl]" accesskey="5">$vbphrase[faq]</a></td>
<td class="vbmenu_control"><a href="memberlist.php?$session[sessionurl]">$vbphrase[members_list]</a></td>
<td class="vbmenu_control"><a href="chat.php?$session[sessionurl]">$vbphrase[sigmachat_link]</a></td>
<td class="vbmenu_control"><a href="calendar.php?$session[sessionurl]">$vbphrase[calendar]</a></td>
```
Wherever in that menu you want it to appear. You can put it inside one of the <if> statements to appear based on whether the user logged in. If you want it to always appear, put it outside the <if>s.


----------



## PJK (Jun 13, 2005)

Great thanks, BTW, how did you put the code into that box like that? Thanks again


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Like this

```
[CODE]blah[/CODE]
```


----------



## PJK (Jun 13, 2005)

Cool, thanks.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

You're welcome


----------



## PJK (Jun 13, 2005)

How do I change the link "Chat" to "Chat Room"?


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

It'll be somewhere under Languages and Phrases.


----------



## southernlady (May 6, 2004)

> http://vbulletin.org/


Actually the CORRECT address is http://www.vbulletin.com/forum/ for members unless your license has expired.

And please do not post code here. It is against your license agreement that you signed with Jelsoft. Please go to the vbulletin forums and ask for that help.

Or PM/email me and I will help you. (Yes, I am another vbulletin admin). Liz


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

What's wrong with vBulletin.org? That's where I found the answers I've been posting. As said above, PJK doesn't have the license # to use vbulletin.com forum yet.


----------



## southernlady (May 6, 2004)

That's fine for the answers BUT he is still not suppose to post the code. That is against JelSoft's agreemnet. Vbulletin is NOT open source and to post it where anyone can see it who is NOT a member of the vbulletin community is against the agreement he signed when he bought the software. Liz


----------



## PJK (Jun 13, 2005)

Sorry about that, I wasnt actually the one who bought the forums, I am actually the manager. Feel free to delete that post, and sorry about that. I will PM you sometime.
Pat


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

Feel free to discuss vBulletin on this site -- it's a great product that I love. It's true, though, that you can't post any PHP code from vBulletin. www.vbulletin.com is the official site of the product, but they'll point you to www.vbulletin.org to make modifications (which, of course, they don't provide tech support for.)


----------



## PJK (Jun 13, 2005)

Yep, true. Too bad I cant become licensed though  that is why I need some support on here.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Why can't you get the license number from the forum owner or get that person to make an account on vbulletin.com for you? If you really want to use vB, you need access to those forums, that's where all the good stuff is.


----------



## PJK (Jun 13, 2005)

I know. Well, our webmaster setup the forums for us, and the owner cant get ahold of him, and neither can I. All he gave me was the email he signed up with...in my opinion, vB has a terrible setup this way.... why not allow everyone to have the option for help???


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Are you sure its a legally licensed copy then? If it is, there shouldn't be any problem getting an account at vbulletin.com.


----------



## PJK (Jun 13, 2005)

100% certain.... like I said, the webmaste just hasnt logged in to add me.


----------

